# UK Ladies - IUI on NHS



## 30Poppy

Hi

I'm doing my first IUI this month (Aug) and go for my first blood test next week followed by a week of Gonal f injections and then 1st scan. I have no issues but my DH has low motility/morph due to low testosterone. I'm doing a medicated IUI because I think it's standard procedure so that they can control the treatment (but just guessing!)

My question is, I think I recall from my initial drugs meeting with the nurse a few months ago that we aren't allowed to BD at all during the treatment (or after the IUI) due to the risk of multiple pregnancies (and they will only do the IUI if there are no more than 2 mature follicles) but I've reading a lot of posts of people BD 36 hours before the IUI (so pretty much once they've triggered) and then 24 hours after the IUI. Has anyone who has gone through the NHS treatment BD'd more than just the IUI to increase chances or just had the IUI and left it to chance?


----------



## NIKKIA

Hi 30poppy. I to have been meaning to ask the same question. I'm due to start my first iui end of august. I have not been told not to. I'm trust will allow max 3 to develop. Sorry I'm not much help. x


----------



## Cetarari

When we were going for our one and only failed try at IUI we were told no sex after the ultrasound that determined the date/time of the trigger shot (but he had to take care of himself that evening to make sure the sperm was all shiny and fresh for the IUI) and no sex until a week after the IUI. As it was Mr. Cetarari's swimmers weren't suitable on the day and we got sent on to IVF which also had a sex ban.

My friend was told sex was okay though, so it must differ from Health Authority to Health Authority.


----------



## decobent

Hi ladies,

I am also about to start my first IUI treatment, CD1 today so firat jab on monday morning, very nervous. We have been told that apart from 3 days before the IUI treatment we are to BD as normal, in fact they are encouraging us to do so. And they wonder why we get so confused!!!

We have been seeing the same consultant for about 3 years now and have complete faith in her, she has told us that after the treatment we are to continue life as we normally would, I can exercise as much as I do now and we can BD as much as we like. Not sure I will be adhering to the exercising as normal for a couple of days, will be relaxing (any excuse!).

I am really worried about over stimulating, we had 6 months of chlomid earlier this year and they took us off it on month 3 as we had 6 follicles, they have said if that happens with the injections then they will pull the treatment completely and we will then have to go on the 18 month waiting list for IVF. Can't even begin to say how much I want this treatment to work, am petrified of IVF.

Keep us up to date on your progress, I think any support we can all get helps.


----------



## 30Poppy

Thanks for your replies. It's very confusing - not helped by the fact that each PCT seems to do things differently so the rules are never the same it appears! I have my first blood test (not even sure what they are testing for??) on 16th so will try to find out more then.


----------



## decobent

Good luck with your blood test on 16th. I am also back on the 16th for my first scan, very nervous. Had my first injection this morning and it was much better than I thought it would be!

Let us know how you get on and what the answer is. Good luck x


----------



## 30Poppy

Thanks decobent. I start my injections on 17th and then first scan on 24th which seems ages away - in fact this whole process seems to be taking forever - I just wanna get on with it! 

Good luck with your scan on Thursday.


----------



## decobent

Well had my first scan today, I was petrified of over stimulating as I was in agony yesterday in both ovaries. My scan today showed 2 follicles one in each ovary so I am over the moon. Still got to take injections tomorrow and Sunday so not out of the woods yet, could still produce more but so far so good, next scan on Monday so fingers crossed.

30Poppy how was your blood tests? Did they answer the question about BD? I asked again as was told that when we see them Monday they will book the actual IUI treatment date in and tell us when to stop and then as soon as it is done we can go back to trying as normal.

Good luck with your first injection tomorrow xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Glad your scan went well - fingers crossed for Monday that they schedule you in quickly for the IUI.

Blood test was fine - though the nurse had trouble finding my vein and left the arm band on really tight for far too long so my arm went blue down to my finger tips - was not nice! She managed it in the end though in my other arm - really easily - so will remember that for future! 

Start injections tonight which I'm not looking forward to! I'm hoping it won't hurt too badly.

I asked about BDing and she said that it's fine to do it before the IUI (providing at least 2-4 days are left before the IUI) and then from 24 hours after the IUI if we want to. I'm really hoping the IUI works but may hedge my bets by doing more anyway! 

Are you taking Gonal-f injections? What dosage are you on? I'm alternating between 37.5 and 75 but am worried about over-stimulation or having to be on it a lot longer because it's not enough - it's very hard the first time around I think coz you don't really know what's gonna happen or how you'll react. Men definitely have it easier!


----------



## decobent

I completely agree, the men get it easy!!!

I am on Menopur injections, I started on one liquid mixed with 2 amps on CD3 and CD5 but after my scan yesterday they reduced the amps to 1 every other day for CD7 and CD9 (today and sunday).

I was very worried about over stimulating as I was taken off Chlomid at the beggining of the year for this but so far so good but they did say no guarantees that I still nay produce more so am still anxious.

When are they going to scan you?

Good luck with your injection today, it isn't as bad as the thought of it! Lets hope they are all worth it in the end. xx


----------



## purple hugs

Hi, Can i ask i quick question, How long did you have to wait for iui on the nhs? Im in England. Thanks :)


----------



## decobent

Hi purple hugs, mine is a bit confusing because I live in Wales (just on border) but my hospital and treatment is in England. The hospital you go to has to apply to your PCT for the funding for IUI. My hospital first applied at the beginning of March this year and after a lot of chasing they agreed it mid July. My advice would be that if your hospital hasn't had a response on funding after 8 weeks or so then go on the internet and find the contact details for the PCT and chase it yourself, that's what I did so they got sick of me!! It does seem like all PCT's and hospitals differ in their processes though so ask as many questions as you can to your consultant before hand.

Good luck x


----------



## purple hugs

Thanks i will do :)


----------



## 30Poppy

Hi Decobent - how did your scan go yesterday? Did they schedule you in for the IUI?

My first scan is on Friday so hoping all will be well and that they schedule me in asap!


----------



## decobent

Hi

Yes all went well thank god, such a relief!! Have one follicle on each side, yesterday they both measured at 14.4mm so all ok so far. I have my 'triggger pen' to take tonight and am scheduled in for Friday to have the IUI, am very nervous but they have told me off for stressing too much so really trying to relax today and tomorrow (good job I'm off work this week!). 

How are your injections going? Mine made me incredibly thirsty, it was weird and after the first two I had a lot of pain on my right side, think that ovary is very lazy and has been made to work so didn't like it! 

Good luck with your scan on friday, fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## 30Poppy

That's excellent news - good luck for Friday, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

My injections seem to have been going ok, apart from one bad episode on Monday night where it really hurt - think the needle was a bit twisted or something, definitely wasn't like all the other times! Other than that, not really been too bad in terms of side effects, a few twinges now and again from my right side but that is pretty normal each month anyway. Really hoping they are growing well and that I get to do the IUI next week. Getting quite impatient now and worried it won't work - trying not to be negative but it's hard sometimes, esp when we've been trying for such a long time and haven't gotten pregnant once - plus my friend has just announced she's pregnant which has deflated me a bit - obviously very happy for her but it's still hard when others seem to get pregnant so easily and you can't. 

Sorry - that's very depressing and not want you want to hear! Really hoping it works for you - let me know how you get on. x


----------



## decobent

I know exactly how you feel, I am the oldest of 3 kids and should have been first to have the grandchildren but so far I have a 2 year old nephew and both my sister and sister-in-law are pregnant at the moment, so hard to deal with, I've not dealt well with my sisters pregnancy as she is 10 years younger than me and not in the right life stage for a baby, not planned at all!! But hey I am looking forward to my new nephews but still hurts a lot. I adore my nephew that is here already. 

We've been trying for 4 years now and I had to lose weight for my treatment, so glad I did now as I feel like a new person, lost over 4 stone in less than a year so it extended out time of ttc. Fingers crossed this is it now for both of us. Keep smiling and positive (says me who has been the most negative person in the world up until yesterday!). x


----------



## NIKKIA

decobent i also had to loose weight to get the iui 3 stone. Although i have put on few pounds last few weeks. Hope you all ok?

I'm on cd34 and no af yet so tested and bfn so tomoro i will start provera to bring on af although i'm sure she on her way. I have to take buserelin 0.3 and puregon 75 for 8 days the uss. Are any of you taking the buserelin to down reg? I know have read doing ivf you do but not heard of it for iui?? xx


----------



## 30Poppy

I have also been using Buserelin spray (for past 3 weeks - 6 sprays per day) and am currently on day 6 of gonal-f injections - first scan tomorrow to see how the follicles are doing.

I think they use Buserelin so that they can control all aspects of ovulation and probably to ensure that you don't over stimulate considering the drugs you have to take - not sure though - it was never really explained very well. 

Is this your first IUI too?


----------



## decobent

Hi Nikkia, well done on your weight loss, its rubbish isn't it!! I find it harder now keeping it off than I did losing it especially the stress of the last 2 weeks, I've put a few pounds back on and feel terrible.

On that, can you guys let me know what your consultants have said about exercise after the IUI? Mine has said continue as normal but the more I read on the internet the more it sounds like a bad idea. Most of my exercise is pretty high impact fat burning and reading last night a lot of people have been told not to exercise for at least 2 weeks after the procedure because your womb needs all the blood possible if going to get pregnant and if you exercise it takes it away from there, I'm well confused!! I am having the IUI this time tomorrow (very nervous) but I am very scared of not exercising for 2 weeks, can't afford to put any weight back on.

Good luck to all - I will let you guys know tomorrow what its like! My poor DH has to take his pot in at 7.45am tomorrow so it all starts then, have convinced him to take me out for breakfast though so the diet definately off tomorrow morning!! x


----------



## NIKKIA

poppy yes this is my first ever iui. I'm so desperate to get going.

Deco I was told i could carry on as normal. I've also put a few pounds on and been v lazy,i think i will do light exercise like bike ride or swimming.

Good luck tommoro keep us posted. xx


----------



## 30Poppy

I've also heard it's best to only do light exercise.

How did the IUI go Decobent?

I had my first scan today and have 3 follies on my right ovary measuring at 12, 9 and 8. I'm going back on Monday for another scan to see if they grow any more and hopefully can have the IUI either Wed, Thurs or Fri! Can't wait - seems a long time coming.


----------



## decobent

Hi all

Thats mega 30Poppy, are they still going to do the IUI even with 3 follicles? Thats fab if they are. I could only have max 2.

Well, its all done and I am lying on the sofa letting my DH look after me as we speak!!! Milking it a bit :winkwink:!!!

It was ok, much quicker than I thought. Dropped sample off at 7.45am this morning then went out for out breakfast! Went back at 10.15am and pretty much went straight into a room I haven't been in before. Same procedure as scan for getting undressed and the bed is the same, then it got weird!! There was a hatch in the room that connected to the lab where the sample was being prepped so I'm sitting half naked having to shout my security details through the hatch, was surreal!! However I was very pleased with the security level, sample was checked several times in front of me by several different people including me and DH. The inserting was uncomfortable but no more than the HCG thing and took less than 1 minute. Having a lot of cramping now but I am absolutely ok with it, would take any level of pain if there is a chance of being a mum. 

So now its a lengthy wait! I have to start pessaries sunday morning twice a day, nice!! Then take test two weeks sunday on 09/09/12.

She told us that we HAVE TO BD tonight and tomorrow to ensure the best chances for us, so doctors orders!!

I was really really nervous but there really is nothing to worry about guys, try and relax as best you can. For the procedure we were at the hospital (from parking to leaving) for a total of 37 minutes!!

GOod luck to you guys now xxx


----------



## 30Poppy

Thanks for the update Decobent - always good to get an idea of what to expect! 

When I spoke to the doctor months ago she said that they only allow max 2 mature follies too so I think they are expecting not all 3 of my follies to grow to full size - I'm hoping that's the case anyway - would hate it if it got cancelled after all these weeks of drugs etc.

Best of luck to you and I really hope you get your BFP! Let me know how you get on in 2 weeks time! Hope it goes by quickly for you.


----------



## decobent

Thanks and let us know how you get on on Monday and with your IUI - fingers crossed for two mature follicles.

Hope all goes well and I will update you on me in 2 weeks time.


----------



## 30Poppy

Had my second scan today but unfortunately my follies haven't grown any bigger from last Friday (though there are lots of smaller ones now) so they took some blood to check fsh level and she said my lining looked a little thin (though on Friday the nurse said it looked fine/thick!) and will let me know later if they need to increase my drugs or if I'm to stay on the same and give it more time. Next scan is on Wednesday so fingers crossed they get growing so that I can have the IUI on Friday. Bit disheartening but hopefully will get there soon!


----------



## decobent

I'll keep everything crossed for you for wednesday, let us know how you get on. At the end of the day you can't ovulate until they get to the right size so you can still have the IUI just means a bit longer wait than expected, lets hope its all worth it in the end xx

I have now started on the lovely pessaries that you take during 2ww and they are delightful!! Havn't quite figured out yet how you are supposed to take these and continue to try naturally, there is nothing sexy about them at all!!!

Keep smiling 30Poppy and try to stay as postive as you can x


----------



## NIKKIA

30 poppy Hopefully on wed you will get a bit more of an idea,but stay positive. Have you guys had any side affects from the drugs? xx


----------



## mrs.e.e

30Poppy said:


> Had my second scan today but unfortunately my follies haven't grown any bigger from last Friday (though there are lots of smaller ones now) so they took some blood to check fsh level and she said my lining looked a little thin (though on Friday the nurse said it looked fine/thick!) and will let me know later if they need to increase my drugs or if I'm to stay on the same and give it more time. Next scan is on Wednesday so fingers crossed they get growing so that I can have the IUI on Friday. Bit disheartening but hopefully will get there soon!

I've stumbled across this as considering iui again for our second child ( first was with iui in 2009 ) and mc natural conception in Apr
Thought it might help to share our experience, we had unexplained infertility and were advised the wait for treatment was 18 mths but when I asked a few more q's it was due to one test so we did that privately cost about £100 and were on our first round within 3 mths. It's really important to do your homework on hospitals you have the right in England to choose where you're treated, we chose Nottingham as it is top 5 in the country and our iui worked first time. we had to have stimulation drugs for a couple of days longer than they thought I would but ended up with 2 follies. Our consultant pushed right into my cervix was uncomfortable but she said it was giving us the optimum chance. We were told not to bd 3 days before but no restriction after. I would really recommend you don't test until the date they give you I had bfns until the exact date they said -15dpo we cried a lot of tears with those bfn's and had told everyone it hadn't worked. Wishing you all the best


----------



## decobent

I find it so weird that all the hospitals and PCT's in England and Wales operate in such different ways. I wasn't aware mrs. e e that we could select any hospital in England to have treatment, does that count for Wales as well? I live in Wales (only just, my house about 200 yrds over border!) so my hospital had to apply for my IUI funding but then the PCT got the say as to where I would have my treatment, they have also confirmed where my IVF will happen if my 3 IUI attempts fail. Can I then argue this? Quite happy with hospital for the IUI but not the IVF one.

Nikkia - I had cramping and tiredness from my injections but that was it really - are you suffering?


----------



## 30Poppy

Decobent - I agree, it's frustrating that each PCT can vary so greatly, esp when you consider the NICE guidance and that not all PCT's allow you the maximum funding.

Mrs e.e - are they giving you funding for a second IUI or will you have to pay privately? Just asking as I know that my PCT won't fund if you already have children and whilst it's jumping the gun as I haven't gotten pregnant yet, as the issues are on my DH's side, he wants to look to the future and freeze his sperm etc but don't think we'll be covered for that (or for future IUIs if we successfully have a baby).

Nikkia - the only side effects I've had are headaches (in the past week or so) but think that may be from taking Buserelin for so long (almost 4 weeks now!), tiredness and massive outbreak of acne - very annoying!


----------



## mrs.e.e

Nhs don't cover subsequent attempts so we have to fund it ourselves its around £1000 with bloods and meds but some tests like a hycosy you don't have to have again. We caught after 2 months of trying naturally using a clearblue fertility monitor (which I highly recommend) but ended in mc. 
5 months down the line and it feels like we gave it a go but we are ready for treatment again. 
Sorry I don't know how it works in Wales to give you any advice. really hope it works out for you all.


----------



## decobent

30Poppy - how was your scan today? Hope all is well. x


----------



## NIKKIA

decobent how are you feeling?

30poppy how did your scan go?

afm well still no af stoped the provera on monday. Any idea how long till i should get af? I'm getting very frustrated as i'm all set to go. xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Scan didn't go so well yesterday - the follies on my right ovary appear to have stopped at 10mm and 11mm but my left is very slowly growing - but still only 10mm and 11mm. My lining is almost to their minimum of 7mm (currently 6.4mm) but after taking bloods, my hormone levels haven't really changed since Monday so they increased my gonal-f dosage to 75iu per day and I go back tomorrow to see if this month is still viable. I'm keeping everything crossed that something is still happening so that this cycle isn't cancelled but I am worried. Seems such a shame to go through 5 weeks of drugs and not get to the finishing line!

Nikkia - I think it was about 4-5 days after the last tablet (I was on Norithersone - incorrect spelling!) before my AF came.


----------



## decobent

30Poppy, I am so sorry yesterday didn't go as well as expected but again I will keep everything crossed for you for tomorrow. It does seem daft to go through so much for it not to go ahead. 

I really wish there was some way of preparing for all of the stress and the heartache we go through, I didn't ever expect half of what we have been through over the last 4 years. The hospital is the scariest place in the world to us now, we either come away devastated or elated, no inbetween!

I am feeling ok thanks Nikkia. Still having a lot of pain and the pessaries are no fun at all but hey its all part of the process. Emotionally this 2ww is the worst ever, I don't know what I am more afraid of the af arriving or getting a BFN yet again! I am already trying to prepare myself for having to face going through it all over again in 2 months time!

30Poppy - good luck for tomorrow. x

Nikkia - fingers crossed for arrival of AF soon and get underway with treatment x


----------



## NIKKIA

30poppy how was scan?
AF arrived today so all set for injections now. decobent when can you test?
xx


----------



## decobent

I can test next Sunday, 9 days and counting!! If I stay as regular as I normally am then I would know before sunday anyway! Hardest 2 weeks ever and long!!

Good luck with first injection Nikkia, when is it?

30Poppy how did our scan go today? Hope was better news x


----------



## 30Poppy

Hi

Scan didn't go so well again yesterday. My endo lining has thickened slightly but my right ovary follies have shrunk a little and my left ones have stayed the same size. My blood levels have also gone down. They've increased my dose again and I go back for scan #5 on Monday. Praying that the increased dose will kick start them again but at this point, I'm kind of giving up hope of it happening this cycle. I've been stimming for 15 days now and wonder how long they can keep me doing this before they cancel it.


----------



## decobent

So sorry to hear its not going well 30Poppy, hopefully the increased dose will help for tomorrows scan. It must be driving you mad going back and forth.

Hope tomorrow goes better, good luck x


----------



## NIKKIA

good luck tommorow 30poppy. 

I did my first injections today did the puregon 75 on one side and the berserilin in the other,i felt very nervous but it went ok. xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Finally some good news - I have a mature folly - yeah! Lining measured at 9 (which is vast improvement on 6 on Friday) and I have 1 mature folly measuring at approx 18 so good to go for IUI! Waiting for a call to say whether it will be on Wednesday or Thursday. So relieved. I really thought it would be cancelled after all the issues but I guess upping the dose really kicked it up the butt a bit! 

How are you doing Decobent?

Nikkia - glad your first injection went ok - they do get easier - I don't even think about it anymore.


----------



## decobent

That is fantastic news 30Poppy, so pleased for you. Let us know when your day will be and keep us up to date, bet you can't wait now.

I am feeling fed up! I was doing ok until this weekend just gone, everything just seems so far away. It feels like my treatment was months ago and that I can't test for ages! I know its this weekend coming but this is the longest 2 weeks of my life ever and I am so nervous about it. So the stress doesn't stop. Every little pain or twinge I am looking up on the internet, I am shattered all the time but apparently thats a side effect of the pessaries, I don't know if I am coming or going! The pessaries can cause symtoms that reflect pregnancy symptoms so just to make you aware, its rubbish! I will be ok just need to get through this week, not feeling hopeful though.

Enought of me moaning - good luck with your treatment 30Poppy.
Hope your jabs carry on going well Nikkia, they do become second nature x


----------



## 30Poppy

Sorry to hear you are fed up decobent - I always found the 2ww hard anyway but I'm anticipating that it's going to be even worse this time around - though planning on taking a holiday during it so I'm hoping it will keep me distracted and I won't be able to look up every symptom either (which I'm also very bad at!). I can't say I'm looking forward to taking the pessaries after your experience with them, but at least it's only for a short time (though twice a day is a real drag!). I really hope this week goes quickly for you and you get your BFP! 

My IUI has now been scheduled for Wednesday morning so very excited, I really really really hope it works but I'm trying not to stress about it too much, though doubt I'll sleep much the night before!


----------



## decobent

Such good news that it is all happening for you. Going away during 2ww sounds like a fab idea, avoid looking on the internet at symptoms!!

Ignore me moaning today, just having a bad day!! I am nervous and excited about the weekend.

Really good luck for wednesday, try and be calm as best you can, it doesn't take long - then relax (says me!!) and enjoy your holiday x


----------



## NIKKIA

:thumbup: for wed 30 poppy.

Deco It will soon be here, I hope your symptoms are a good sign.fxd

Todays injections were easyer i have an uss on friday morning then we are going away till monday. 

Poppy30 where are you off to? 

xx


----------



## decobent

I am so jealous you both going away during 2ww, anywhere exciting? - our next trip away isn't for another 8 weeks, although weirdly that will be in our next 2ww if this round doesn't go to plan and all goes ahead on next round. Is it ok to fly? I will be going on a plane and all booked and paid for so hope is ok!! 

Have you guys got 3 rounds of IUI? We have had 3 approved and have to wait a month inbetween each one.


----------



## NIKKIA

I get 4 funded iui and 1 ivf I'm in the south west.I think we can do back to back cycles. we are just off to cornwall for the week end. I'm looking forward to it. Where are you off to? x


----------



## decobent

Again that shows how different PCT's are, I get 3 funded IUI's and have to have a month break inbetween each one and then get 2 funded IVF if unsuccessful with this but will have to go on a very lengthy waiting list for the IVF.

We are off to Berlin for 3 days, never been before but we are massive Keane fans so are off to see them there. Not managed to see them yet this year so am looking forward to it. Hoping that flying is ok!

Well, today I have that all to familiar burning cramp sensation so am no longer feeling hopeful at all. Need this week to go quicker!!

Hope you are all ok.

Good luck for tomorrow 30Poppy. x


----------



## 30Poppy

Had the IUI today, was pretty painful I have to say (but then I hate smears anyway!) but otherwise all ok. Bit of cramping but just trying to rest this afternoon. The nurse was really lovely and calm and explained everything so I'm very pleased with how it went, just fingers and toes crossed now it takes! 

Sorry to hear you think AF is coming but keep hope Decobent, it could just be the drugs (I've had a few occasions during my treatment cycle where I've thought AF was going to come in the middle). I really hope you get a BFP.


----------



## decobent

So glad it all went ok today - stay relaxed today and tomorrow at least and fingers crossed for BFP x

I have managed to get a copy of the book 'Zita West's Guide to Fertility and Assisted Conception' and it is great - wish I had read it before I started my IUI!! Worth a read though.

I feel weird at the min, feel like got af burning cramps but also got pain in right ovary, I just don't know what to think so am trying not too!!


----------



## julesjules100

Hi ladies

I'm just passing through but didn't want to leave without saying a couple of things.

I have had 3x IUI's (just got BFP with my first round of IVF): my DH needed to abstain from ejaculating for 3 days before the day of the IUI so they they had a good sample to transfer in. Prior to that we could have sex whenever we wanted. Once the IUI was done, we were told that it was better to have as much sex right after to increase the chances of the IUI being successful (you're just adding more of it up there on the day!). After that, ovulation is over so then you're just back to recreational sex!

They obviously monitor the number of follies you produce and if you end up over-stimulated they would pull the whole cycle (so no IUI or sex). My clinic (Guy's ACU in London) aimed to get to 2 or 3 follies for the IUI. On the day of the IUI on one of my IUI's I had 4 follicles and was asked if I wanted to cancel as the risk of multiples started to increase (as it happens I took the view to do it anyway given I had problems with the lining). After the trigger injection, all the follicles would release their eggs anyway so don't see why you would need to abstain for a week after - there is no increased risk in multiples as you are already doing the IUI on the day of "ovulation".

At Guy's (who do private and NHS) we would have been allowed either 3 funded IUI's OR 1 funded IVF. As it happened, we were already there as private patients so had already paid for 3 IUI's by the time we got the letter. We didn't think we would get IVF funding at all so it was a great surprise that my consultant wrote to my NHS GP, who agreed to let us have the IVF on the NHS (treatment exactly the same). I think the net effect of this was that we were seen much sooner. 

Anyway, good luck to you all!

J x


----------



## Hays :)

Hii all, i've been to hospital today to discuss my AMH levels from a blood test i had. All's fine, still unexplained, start Clomid 50mg next week! 
I get 3 medicated IUI's, already had 3 natural - x


----------



## decobent

Hi all,

Julesjules100 congrats on your BFP, hope all goes ok for you. I have two more IUI treatments then have a lovely 18 month wait for IVF if I'm not successful so am crossing everything!

Hi Hays, good luck with starting your chlomid and keep us posted on your treatment.

30Poppy how you feeling today? Any better?

Nikkia, good luck for 1st scan tomorrow.

Still nothing happening with me, got cramps so am just waiting. Can't test until Sunday so will keep you updated x


----------



## 30Poppy

Hi
how is everyone doing? Have you tested yet decobent? 

All ok my end but hate the pessaries, so messy!


----------



## decobent

Hi

Have tested this morning and BFN so all done for me for this month. Feel really sad. Got to wait a month now before we try again - not feeling very hopeful of it working at the moment! Ah well, back to normal regime tomorrow, can't wait to really work out properly if I'm honest, how sad is that!

One question I would suggest asking your consultants (cause I didn't so don't know if what I have done is right or not), is if should stop the pessaries if get BFN on test - I have stopped because have read that there is a good chance that AF won't come until a few days after stopping them, my AF not arrived yet so waiting for that now, already had the pain so am praying its not too bad.

How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## julesjules100

decobent said:


> Hi
> 
> Have tested this morning and BFN so all done for me for this month. Feel really sad. Got to wait a month now before we try again - not feeling very hopeful of it working at the moment! Ah well, back to normal regime tomorrow, can't wait to really work out properly if I'm honest, how sad is that!
> 
> One question I would suggest asking your consultants (cause I didn't so don't know if what I have done is right or not), is if should stop the pessaries if get BFN on test - I have stopped because have read that there is a good chance that AF won't come until a few days after stopping them, my AF not arrived yet so waiting for that now, already had the pain so am praying its not too bad.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? x

Hi there

So sorry to hear that you don't think it has worked....

Re pulling any hormonal support, my FS would normally give me about 3 or 4 days past the due date of AF. The reason being that some women may still not show a BFP until a little further down the line. My advice would be to always check with your FS as to when he/she wants you to pull it. 

Chin up x


----------



## 30Poppy

I'm really sorry to hear it hasn't worked for you this time Decobent. It's such a horrible feeling when you find out it hasn't worked but I hope that you remain positive (it's hard I know) and try again next month. Fingers crossed for the next time.


----------



## decobent

Thanks all. Well I have cleaned absolutely everything in my house now today to keep busy so thats a good thing!! Going to ring the hospital in the morning to tell them and get appointment to get drugs for next time round. Going to let myself be miserable today but then thats it, onwards with positivity tomorrow!!

Thanks again - is nice to know there are others who understand. And heres hoping you guys get the BFP's this month xx


----------



## Hays :)

Sorry to hear it didnt work decobent, xx


----------



## NIKKIA

Decobent so sorry you got a bfn. I had my second scan today scan on friday looked ok had a lotof small follies and 3 good ones so reduced my puregon fron 75iui to 50 over satand sunday and re scan today. Which shows i have over stimulated and the cycle has had to be abandend. I feel very dissapointed, so its sit this one out and waif for next. xx


----------



## decobent

Nikkia sorry to hear yours won't be going ahead this month, its so rubbish.

It doesn't get any better! I got into work this morning, had the worst pain imaginable in my left ovary - phoned hospital and they said 'oh its just your period coming'!! Felt like screaming - boss ended up bringing me home where I spoke to my GP who thinks I have had that OHSS but it will go off when AF finally arrives. It is awful I have pain in my hips, back, feel sick and can't stand up propely, not much fun. To be honest today is the first time I have been glad to be having a month with no drugs or scans!

The things we go through!

Keep smiling though xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Nikkia - sorry to hear yours has been cancelled. How soon can you try again? 

Deco - how awful that you might have OHSS - and that it's taken a few weeks to show itself - I hope your AF comes soon so that the pain goes away. Make sure you go back to the doctors if it doesn't get better soon, I have read it can be quite serious so don't take any chances.


----------



## NIKKIA

Deco how awfull for you, as poppy said i would def be going back to the gp, and you have to drink loads of water i was told 2-3 LT. 

Thanks 30 poppy i feel really upset about it so close yet so far. I can try again when af shows up. I will need a scan first and go from there. How are you doing in the tww any symptoms? x


----------



## decobent

Thanks all - my AF arrived with avengance in the night last night thank god, hasn't relieved my pain yet but fingers crossed it will now. yeah, my initial thought was that it took a while to show but GP seems to think that all the twinges I had over the 2ww that I thought were part of the IUI were part of this on its way! I am drinking loads, sitting in front of TV with heat pack on tummy and popping pills every 4 hours, its a good job I have an understanding manager!

30Poppy, hope 2ww is going ok for you x

Nikkia - fingers crossed for next month for you x


----------



## 30Poppy

Fingers crossed the pain eases soon Decobent! 

My 2ww is going very slowly! Not really had any symptoms I don't think - the usual twinges/cramp like feeling occassionally and sore boobs but I think that's probably just the pessaries - I daren't hope it's anything more than that as I'm really trying not to get my hopes up too much in case it hasn't worked - I know I should stay positive but it's very hard when you're disappointed each month. Just hoping this last week goes quickly!


----------



## Hays :)

Sorry your feeling so rough Decobent, but good your resting up :)

Nikkia, sorry your cycles been cancelled :( That's what im dreading when I go for my scan on Monday.
xx


----------



## NIKKIA

How you all doing? x


----------



## NIKKIA

The strangest thing today. Af arrived on cd 17 after iui being cancelled last week. Whay do you make of that? I will call clinic in the morning. xx


----------



## decobent

OMG that is weird Nikkia, definately phone the clinic see what they say. Does that mean you can start stimulating now straight away?

I am still feeling rubbish, been off work for a week, hoping to go back tomorrow but still got pains, I don't think its possible that it is OHSS so no idea what it is but I am not going to find out either, don't want anything to get in the way of trying again next month!

30Poppy - how are you feeling? when is your test day? Hope all is well

xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Hi

I test on Wednesday. Seems to be taking ages to get there ! Trying not to think negatively but its so hard not knowing. 

Sorry to hear you're still suffering decobent. I really hope it settles so that you can try again soon.

Not sure if your af coming early is normal nikkia but not surprised considering how they mess with our cycles with these drugs.


----------



## NIKKIA

Do you have any symptoms poppy? Your being v strong not testing untill wed. xx


----------



## Hays :)

Hello, off for cd9scan today, not sure what to really expect. Xx


----------



## NIKKIA

Good luck hays. Keep us posted. I phoned clinic and going in on wed for scan that will be cd4 is this a bit late to start puregon? Got to start buserilin tomoro. x


----------



## 30Poppy

Not really sure what symptoms to look out for tbh. Got swollen and tender boobs and cramps now and again but not sure if that just means af is coming. Not testing til wed is prob trying to avoid disappointment rather than being strong.

Good luck with scans x


----------



## Hays :)

one mature follie at 24mm, and a second follie at 14mm which could potentially mature so they asked us if we were ok to go ahead, as obvuously there is a tiny chance if it worked we could have twins. Also had a follie measuring 11mm but I guess they dis-regard that as it wont mature in time.

Just done y Ovitrelle injection to make me ovulate- was fine until i held it near my stomach and kinda freaked out lol all done though, and was fine, guess you naturally feel abit weird putting a needle in yourself.

Back to hospital Wednesday for 9:30am Sperm Sample and then 11am IUI.

Saw two blackbirds on the hospital grounds, would like to think its a sign xx


----------



## decobent

Well good luck to all of you guys - 30poppy fingers crossed for Wednesday, you sound exactly like me when it comes to testing, would rather wait than face disappointment, I hope you get a BFP x

Hays - all sounds good for your IUI, hope it goes really well and make sure you do nothing for at least the afternoon following it. Keep us posted x

Nikkia - hope scan is positive on wednesday and you can have another go this month x

I am back at hospital to get more drugs on 01/10/12 ready to start again the week after (af dependent), time flies even on month off! I am scared to go again after what I went through last week, just hope its all worth it in the end.


----------



## NIKKIA

Good luck wed hays. Your right deco it does go quick. 

Whe i go for scan i will be on cd4 is this to late to start the puregon? I did my buserilin jab today as directed by the clinic. x


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello, Poppy did you test? 

Hays how did the iui go? I'm all set for another cycle. Can't quiet belive it was such a quick turn around. So today i start 50 iu of puregon and 0.3 of buserelin and scan on monday. The nurse said this can happen it just depends how your body responds. Maybe the 2-3 lt of water i drank washed out the hormones quickly? xx


----------



## Hays :)

Hey girls, I had my IUI at 11am today. Very crampy and tender is this normal? been cramping from the injection and from the clomid early on. Can only be positive, right?

Nikkia- good luck this cycle chick :)


----------



## NIKKIA

Hays did it hurt? fx'd for you x


----------



## Hays :)

Hey, no it didnt hurt this time, previous one's have though because I have a tilted cervix so they had to bugger about trying to find it. Today was so quick and easy, just feel extremley crampy - prob from the drugs making me ovulate.

X


----------



## Hays :)

Just had abit of brownish spotting too, is that normal after medicated iui?


----------



## 30Poppy

caved in and tested tues night and bfn. so disappointed. stopped taking pessaries coz wots the point and just waiting on af to show.


----------



## julesjules100

30Poppy said:


> caved in and tested tues night and bfn. so disappointed. stopped taking pessaries coz wots the point and just waiting on af to show.

Poppy, if today was your actual test date, don't pull the hormonal support just yet. Woman can go on to get a positive test a few days later than they are expecting. As I mentioned in an earlier post, my FS has us wait until 3 days after the AF due date before pulling anything....

J xx


----------



## decobent

Hays - fingers crossed now for yours working. I had terrible cramp for about 3 days after mine and then niggley cramp for a week after that so is normal I think!

30Poppy - so sorry about your test, its horrible I know. I wouldn't get down just yet though because AF not arrived yet. I stopped my pessaries on the day of my test and hospital said that was ok ( I would have run out the next day anyhow!) but it is still possible. Will you start again straight away on next cycle?

Nikkia - good luck with this cycle xx


----------



## 30Poppy

i'm on hols at mo so i wont be able to start treatment til next cycle as dont have any drugs. i wouldve liked to get going straight away but perhaps its best i have a month off from the drugs.

i'm trying to hold onto small glimmer of hope that it cld still work but to much of a pessimist i guess. just hope that if it is a true bfn that af comes quickly so i know for sure and can move past this cycle.


----------



## Twilightstar

Hi Ladies, 
I hope you don't mind my input, im a new member to this site despite stalking it for years! 
I'm on my 3rd cycle of stimulated IUI. I trigger tonight at Midnight and am scheduled for treatment on Friday morning which will be CD13
This month I had US's on CD9,10 & 11 took 50mg day CD 2-6 and 50 ml Gonal F CD 7,9,11
I overstimulated my right ovary this month with clomid with 4 good sized folicles. Try were 1 x 18mm 2 x 16mm & 1 x 14mm.
Fingers crossed for us the cycle
Good luck everyone


----------



## NIKKIA

o poppy what a sh** i hope there is still hope for you. xx

Hi twilightstar welcome to this thread. Good luck for friday keep us posted, but you def had 4 size follicles. My trust will only allow 3 good size ones. I hope this is third time lucky for you both.

I do worry about how i will deal with a BFN after the iui, I felt so upset when my cycle got cancelled, i thought what the hell am i going to be like if i get a BFN. Its all such a drain on the emotions. I new i would have problems conceving, but blimey not this much.


----------



## 30Poppy

thx nikkia. still waiting for af to show. feel really out of sync with timings coz they really had to delay ovulation so i dont know when to expect it. not sure if the
pessaries delay it also?


----------



## NIKKIA

Poppy is there no chance you could be preg? I'm not sure about the pessaries, I don't have to have thoes after the iui. I'm not sure what they are used for? I have to take another trigger injection one week after iui? Seems a bit weird. Might ask about this again tommoro. xx


----------



## 30Poppy

i dont know tbh too scared to test again. will prob wait few more days to see if af arrives. the pessaries are to keep the lining thick i think.

good luck this cycle


----------



## 30Poppy

Hi how is everyone doing? Any pending iui's or 2ww?

My af arrived 2 days ago. Really disappointed. I know the chances arent any higher than normal trying but its still hard when it doesnt work. Doesnt help that im waiting for my flight back to cold and rainy uk! Esp when all the magazines are talking about celebrity pregnancies and new babies! Argh! I dont know what i'll do if doesnt ever happen.


----------



## NIKKIA

o poppy. I can't imagine how you feel. I'm so scared it will be a bfn for me also,thats if i get to have it, still stimming! Did you have good holiday? Where did you go? When is your next cycle? And it will happen for us poppy. xx


----------



## Hays :)

Sorry poppy :( I'm feeling like you too, af is due next week but I just know it hasn't worked. So hard every.month isn't it, I had a little mini melt down earlier, very teary. It has to happen for us at some point Yeh??


----------



## NIKKIA

How you feeling Hay? 

I had my 3rd scan of the week today my one bigger follicle of 11.5 has stayed the same today they are going to keep me going on same dose till monday and if no better cancel again! I don't know how much more i can take. It all seems to much. I got to travel 1.5 there and 1.5 hrs back each time i have a scan,i've had to usemy holiday time for scans. I wouldn't mind but i haven't even had the bloddy iui yet. What are the chances of it still growing? I'm on cd 12 today. xx


----------



## decobent

30poppy - so sorry af came, its rubbish isn't it. When did you fly? I am worried that they won't do round 2 for us next month as we are flying right at the end of the 2ww! 

Hays, I really hope it works for you and you get your BFP. It is so difficult going through this, I don't know how you guys have managed month after month I have been very grateful of the month break and not thinking about it every single minute x

Nikkia - finger crossed for monday for you, so hope you get to go through it this month, you must be so frustrated.

I am back at hospital monday as well to pick up my drugs ready to start again next week, not sure I am emotionally ready again yet but hey.


----------



## 30Poppy

Am now back in the UK - went to Florida and had an amazing time, just a shame we couldn't come back with some happy news - oh well - on we must go - I'm not ready to give up yet (though it is very hard to keep positive). Need to phone the clinic on Monday to inform them that it didn't work and to see when we can try again. Part of me wants to get going immediately but another part thinks, perhaps I should have a month off to have a natural cycle - esp if it might cause over stimming (?) - but I'm not sure - guess I'll see what they say on Monday. 

Deco - you should be ok to fly - I was cleared to fly a few days after my IUI and they said it wouldn't effect anything.

Nikkia - I really hope the extra time means your follie grows big enough. The same happened to me, I had 6 scans and dosage increased a few times before anything happened - I stimmed for 18 days and was really worried they would cancel but it grew enough to do the IUI. Fingers crossed you'll get to have a go this time! 

Hays - I really hope it has worked for you this time.


----------



## Hays :)

NIKKIA said:


> How you feeling Hay?
> 
> I had my 3rd scan of the week today my one bigger follicle of 11.5 has stayed the same today they are going to keep me going on same dose till monday and if no better cancel again! I don't know how much more i can take. It all seems to much. I got to travel 1.5 there and 1.5 hrs back each time i have a scan,i've had to usemy holiday time for scans. I wouldn't mind but i haven't even had the bloddy iui yet. What are the chances of it still growing? I'm on cd 12 today. xx

Im ok thanks hun, due on a week today, who knows.

:( its proper shit isnt it, Im struggling too with using my holiday at work, without people suspecting. I dont really know much about medicated yet hun, sorry, I hope the follie gets a massive growth spurt for you xx


----------



## Hays :)

Decobent and 30Poppy, thanks ladies 

x


----------



## NIKKIA

Another scan today showed the follie not grown,but my lining had thickend a bit so we are putting the dose up to 75. So fx'd. xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Good luck nikkia. R u on gonal f?


----------



## Hays :)

Good luck Nikkia hun x


----------



## NIKKIA

Thanks Guys. Poppy I'm on puregon. I don't pray but I'm praying this little Bast**d grows. xx


----------



## NIKKIA

Its gone from 11- 12.5 so slow but a little growth. so keep gowing till friday then if stayed the same or grown only a little then we will cancel. And have a plan for the next cycle. 

Deco are you going again?


----------



## decobent

Hi all

Yes - I picked up my drugs on Monday and just waiting for AF to arrive now and we are going again, should be this week or early next at latest. I am very anxious this time after how poorly I was last time. I am still having the pains as well and they think I may have a cyst but not worried enough to cancel treatment so that all alright with me!!

Struggling emotionally at the moment as two babies due in my family one coming this week and one next month - its funny how you think you are ok after dealing with finding out they are pregnant then babies come close to arriving and emotions rear their ugly heads!! I am excited but just wish it was us as well :sad1:

Nikkia - so sorry you are struggling again, you must be really frustrated. How many cycles do you have after this one? Will you get IVF as well?

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## NIKKIA

Deco I so know how you feel about the emotions. My best friend has just told me she is pregnant, I'm happy for them but wish it was us. Glad your all set to go again. How long have you been trying?

If this ones doesn't go ahead then i still have my 4 go's as they don't count as a go. Then if iui doesn't work I get one free go of ivf. I'm so frustrated and tired this week all the travelling to scans etc its all getting to much. xx


----------



## decobent

We have been trying over 4 years now, feels like forever!! Took a long time to get treatment because we moved PCT's then got messed about a bit at first here and then when finally said I could have treatment that was when they told me about BMI being below 30!! I sorted that in 9 months though, then had to apply for the funding for IUI as not automatically in place here and that took 6 months and now here we are! We have this try on IUI and one more but if they cancel mine it is still classed as one of my chances because of the drugs so its really good that your PCT don't. So we get 3 IUI in total whether they go ahead or not, then go on a min 18 month waiting list for IVF.

Do you have a long travel then for treatment? We are lucky with IUI as can have at local hospital just ten mins away but when it comes to IVF is one of 2 hospitals both at least an hour away.


----------



## 30Poppy

Hi Decobent and Nikkia

Just reading your latest posts and still can't believe how different each PCT is! I get 3 chances at IUI (and if a cycle (even medicated) is cancelled then it doesn't count - can't believe they count yours even if it doesn't go ahead - that's outrageous!) and 1 chance at IVF. I'm not sure of the waiting list for my PCT though so I will check when I next speak to them. 

I'm currently waiting to hear from them as to whether I can go ahead this cycle or if I have to wait. Hopefully they'll call me by Friday otherwise, it will be pushing it to get the drugs to me in time. 

How are you getting on Nikkia - when is your next scan?


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello, They cancelled today they hadn't grown. So wait for next cycle i can go right ahead when af shows. I'm dissapointed but not alot i can do. I needed to stop. It dosen't count as a go I still have 4 left. 

Just a quick question do you have to take scan time as holiday or what?
I have to use my holiday and it 4 hours holiday each time as it takes me an hour and a half there and hour and half back. I feel like seeing the gp next cycle and getting time off,I feel really stressed about it all. xx


----------



## decobent

So sorry they have cancelled on you again Nikkia, positive side is its not counted as a chance so thats good.

I think the time off all depends on your employer, it says fertility treatment is 'managers discretion', I get all mine as Special leave and paid, I am lucky with that and my manager is mega understanding, good job really, they treat my treatment the same as everyone gets for doctors or maternity appointments!! Might be worth you speaking to your doctor for next time but again you have to weigh up if you get sick pay or not and how much time you may need off. Speak to your HR people and get the full details of what your company offer for fertility, when I looked mine up it was very hidden on our intranet but was there.

Well, my AF arrived today so first injection on Sunday and I am off again. xx


----------



## NIKKIA

Glad your all set to go again. Good luck. Do you work for a large company deco? I work for thr NHS so i will def have a good look. xx


----------



## decobent

Yeah, I am a civil servant and we have a whole policy on it that I would imagine would be something like the NHS have, you would think they would be even more understanding than the DWP!! My husband works for the local council and the info from his HR department reads exactly the same as ours in DWP, all managers discretion and unfortunately his manager isn't as nice as mine!! You should definately check it out with HR and challenge your manager about it. Good luck xx


----------



## NIKKIA

How you all getting on? AF showed up today so start my injections again! tommorow. xx


----------



## 30Poppy

hi just waiting for meds to be delivered and start again on sat, though it'll be mid to end nov before i have iui (all being well of course) as i'm on long protocol it seems.

good luck this cycle, i hope u reach iui stage this time x


----------



## decobent

Hi guys,

I have been for first scan today and not sure how I feel at the moment (apart from sore!). They have found pollops but not concerned about them at the moment they just said they will need to check them before next treatment if this one isn't successful. Don't know much about pollops so going to do some research on them! Anyway aside from that I have 5 follicles at the moment, 4 are measuring at 11mm today so I thought they would cancel straight away but they haven't as they said they won't all mature so still a chance it may go ahead this month, back there monday for another scan and they will decide then.

Will keep you updated.

Good luck to all for this month xx


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello, How are you all getting on?? xx


----------



## decobent

Hi all

Had my 2nd scan yesterday and have 3 follicles measuring 15mm, 16mm and 17.5mm and by rights they should cancel my treatment this month but they are going ahead so I am over the moon. Having it done on Thursday morning, woohoo!! Not looking forward to the cramping and pessaries again but I will take all of that. Will update later in the week.

Where is everyone else up to this month?

xx


----------



## Hays :)

Great news decobent and good luck :) :dust: :dust:

Nikkia how you doing lovely?


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello, great news deco. fx'd for you. 

I had cd 6 scan today and not much happening yet small follies but thats all i have another scan on friday. this cycle i'm on 75iu of puregon and no buserilin they might up in to 100iu on friday.

Hayley how you doing??


----------



## Hays :)

Fingers crossed for you hun!

I'm doing fine thanks, first acupuncture Saturday so looking forward to that!


----------



## 30Poppy

Good luck tomorrow Deco! 

I just started my meds a few days ago so expecting AF next week and then it's onto the injections, all being well with my blood count etc. Apparently my clinic have changed its procedures since the last time and they now monitor via regular blood tests and only do scans once the levels are high enough to suggest mature follies - oh joy! I can't say the scans are fun but better than blood tests, esp as I'm anemic as it is! 

Also, I have to say it's quite frustrating reading others who don't have to go through the long protocol and just seem to get down to it - blasted NHS and their differing policies!

Sorry - rant over! 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## NIKKIA

Hope today went ok Deco. 

I have a scan tommoro I just got this feeling it going to be a long process again. 

It is so strange the all area's are so diffrent. Why does your treatment take to long poppy?

I asked if we have know luck with iui how long the ivf waiting list is,they said there was no list you just go for it. I couldn't belive it i thought at least 6 mths. x


----------



## decobent

Well I am all done. Had someone different this time doing my treatment and it hurt a lot so I am hoping thats a good thing!! DH's count post wash was 17 million so thats good too, only need one of them!! Just chilling now watching films and letting DH run around after me!!

Nikkia thats good that no waiting list, I will have to wait at least 18 months if IUI doesn't work! 

Good luck to you all this month xx

Hays - let us know how your acupuncture goes, everyone keeps telling me to try it but I am just not sure!!


----------



## 30Poppy

Good luck Deco - I hope it works for you this time. 17m sounds a good number - we only had 4m when we did our first one but then DH has issues so just grateful there were some to try with - as they say, it only takes one! I must say though, I am hoping for more than 1 follie this time to give us a better chance of conception. 

Not sure why it takes so long at my clinic Nikkia, I think it's because they like to give themselves loads of time to schedule the treatment/appointments and then be in complete control of when you start the drugs/each stage of the treatment etc - either way, it can be quite frustrating! I don't think the waiting list is very long for ICSI/IVF either which is good - but I'll make a note to check when I go next time for sure!


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello, I had a cd 9 scan today. I had 2 follies both at 10.5 so still small,she said my lining was getting thicker 6.5 today so I'm uping the dose to 100iu and back monday. I so hope the lazy sod's grow this time. xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Hi, how is everyone getting on? 

Deco - when do you get to test? How are you feeling?

Nikkia - how is your cycle going? Do you have an idea of when the IUI might be?


----------



## decobent

Hi

I am ok, feeling absolutely fine this time, not sure if thats a good thing or not!! My test day is a week on saturday (03/11/12) but I will be on a plane by 6am so may wait until Sunday when I am away. 

30Poppy how are your injections going this month? When will IUI be?

Nikkia - how are things getting on?

Hays - how was your acupuncture?

xx


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello.

Deco Glad your feeling well I hope thats a good sign too for you. On a plane? Where are you off??

Poppy What stage are you at??

Well afm I went for cd 14 scan today and I have a 16.5,16.3 and a 16mm follies's so its all go I trigger tonight at 21.00 and iui fri at 13:00. Is that about the right time for iui? Thought that seemed a little late. Also how long did you hubbys obstain b4 insemination?? xx


----------



## 30Poppy

good luck on fri nikkia. my dh abstained for 2-3 days before iui.

fingers crossed deco. have a good holiday.

i've got a way to go yet. blood test on tues to check that down reg is working but dont start injections until 10th as clinic doesnt have any appts to offer sooner so a long wait this time! rather annoying but at least i'm still getting a try this cycle, they could've said no coz no room.


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello, Quick question after iui, when did you BD??


----------



## 30Poppy

I would say 24-48 hours after to allow time for the sperm to mature again.

Good luck today! x


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello, well thats me done. It all seemed to go well. Dh sperm count was lower than normal at 5 million dose that sound low to you? But he had doubled him motility from last sa.I made the mistake of telling him i was a wee bit dissapointed with that, he snapped and said it only takes one! and was in a mood. I couldn't help myself. DH is 16 years older than me so i guess his count is not going to be that of a twenty or thirty something. Hope your all ok?? xx


----------



## 30Poppy

fingers x nikkia, hope it works!

my dh had 4mil but he has issues so we were glad to have that many! we only had 1 follie tho and u had 3 didnt u? so hopefully 1 will take!


----------



## decobent

Hi guys

We were told on both treatments to BD the night of the treatment (not comfortable!) and the next night as well x


----------



## NIKKIA

I had bad abdo pains today. Turns out i have mild ohss after a scan. Great!

You all ok? xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Sorry to hear that Nikkia - I hope it gets better soon. 

Had my first blood test today to check that the down reg drugs are doing their job. Another 2 week wait before I can start the gonal-f so taking a very frustrating amount of time to get going! I'm feeling rather low today and think my iron levels are low again but can't face going to the GP and getting it checked - too much time off work already. Could do with just climbing into bed and sleeping the day away today!


----------



## 30Poppy

Hi how is everyone doing? 

Deco - do u test on sat?

How is your ohss nikkia?


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello, I'm ok still getting this pain and was up in the night with it. I have to go to clinic for a scam tommoro to see whats going on. I will be 7dpiui then. Not really had any pregnancy symptoms only this ohss pains. 

You ok poppy? It is such a long process for your treatment. With me at arrives cd2 start down reg and fsh drugs thats it! yours seems forever.

I'm trying not to think to much about my results but its easyer said, I keep looking at the loo roll thinking af going to arrive and thats it any gimmer will be gone. What cd did you test? xx


----------



## decobent

Hi all,

So sorry yours is taking so long 30Poppy, keep smiling though and hopefully this will be your month.

Nikkia hope all goes well tomorrow let us know how you get on.

My test day is saturday, I also go away that day so may wait until Sunday to test. Have had the dreaded pains already though so am pretty certain that it will be a BFN yet again. Will be having polyps removed and camera looking at uterus before my last treatment in December, just got to hope we get the right xmas present this year now!!

xx


----------



## NIKKIA

Hi Deco have you tested? Hope you have a lovely holiday. xx

Everyone else ok? 

My scan showed my ovaries have got bigger but the pain is def better, my blood were all ok so just have to ride it out. I'm going to test next sat the 10th i will be 15dpiui then. I'm getting twitchy now and just want to know. xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Glad you're feeling better nikkia. Fingers x for sat.

Hope u got a bfp deco!


----------



## decobent

Hi Ladies,

I am back and had a fab holiday luckily because yet again I got a BFN so being away meant I didn't have time to think about it!! Just got home and feel gutted and in pain with AF but hey, one more go left. Have my months break now and having the camera thing done, has anyone had that? What is it like? While they are doing that they will remove my polyps so fingers crossed that helps for our last attempt.

Nikkia fingers crossed for saturday, really hope it has worked for you xx


----------



## 30Poppy

I'm really sorry to hear it didnt work deco. I hope the camera test goes well and improves your chances for next time. X


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello, Deco so sorry its a bfn.

Well I can't belive I'm writing this and can't belive it but i got a BFP! my ohss has got really bad and went to a & e last night and they tested hcg levels at 12dpiui and its 78. 
If i didn't feel so rough i would be screaming. Back up th the hospital today i might have to stay in. I will keep you posted. Its def doesn't seen really. xxx


----------



## 30Poppy

Wow congrats nikkia that's such great news! Gives me hope as my dh has low numbers to so it is possible.

Hope u feel better soon x


----------



## decobent

wow congratulations Nikkia that is great news and gives us all hope xxx

Hope everything is ok at hospital and you feel better soon so you can enjoy your BFP. keep us posted xxx


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello, I'm home now feeling bit better. My 14dpiui test came back positive,I have to go back to hospital monday for another hcg and check ovaries,I feel i can't relax and let this sink in untill then,I just hope its gone up.

You all ok? Deco how you feeling?? xxx


----------



## 30Poppy

Glad you're feeling better nikkia. 

I started my gonal-f injections today and blood test on tues. On higher dose this time so hopefully wont take as long!


----------



## decobent

I am feeling ok, past my blues stage and just looking forward to my last try now in December, hopefully santa will bring what I have been asking for for the last 4 years!! Have got my camera thing on the 20th Nov and dreading that but fingers crossed it will help!

So pleased for you Nikkia and I really hope everything goes well for you now and all that you have been through is worth it xx

Good luck for this month 30Poppy, lets hope Nikkias BFP is the first of the three of us xx


----------



## Hays :)

NIKKIA said:


> Hello, I'm home now feeling bit better. My 14dpiui test came back positive,I have to go back to hospital monday for another hcg and check ovaries,I feel i can't relax and let this sink in untill then,I just hope its gone up.
> 
> You all ok? Deco how you feeling?? xxx

Hey hun! Amazing news congratulations, I'm praying your levels go up! Xxx


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies,
Mind if I join you. I'm about to start a round of IUI, as they cancelled my first one, we're starting a fresh, so number 1 again.
Congratulations Nikkia, you give us all hope.
I've got to lose 2 stone before I can even go on the IVF list, gutted.
How are you all doing ? xxxxx


----------



## Hays :)

Hey Lady Luck12 and welcome and good luck :) xx


----------



## NIKKIA

Lady luck I had to loose 3 stone i did slimming world then the last stone low carb, Stay strong you can do it.

My second beta hcg came back at 577 today and my progesterone was 188. xxx


----------



## decobent

Hi lady luck - I had to lose 4 stone to be able to have the IUI, trying to keep it off best I can now for the IVF waiting list I will go on in January if my next IUI fails. I tried every diet under the sun and in the end it was that old cliche calories, low fat and exercise. Good luck with your IUI and keep us updated.

So pleased for you Nikkia, keep us updated xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Welcome lady luck.

Fab news nikkia. As u r the only success so far can i pick ur brains on what u did this cycle? How often and when did u bd?


----------



## lady luck12

Thanks both,
I'm joining Slimming World on Wednesday, lost weight with them before and got more of a reason to shift it this time.
Fantastic news Nikkia, keep us posted 
How you doing today decobent?
xxx


----------



## NIKKIA

Poppy I took 2 weeks off work around treatment time to relax, we also had sex the night of the insemination and the next morning we also used concieve plus from boots then. That is all I can think I did. My gp signed me off with stress.I'm still off now with ohss they love me! Xx


----------



## Hays :)

So happy for you Nikkia! :) xx


----------



## Hays :)

I have a question ladies about Clomid.

This cycle was cancelled as i over stimulated, but we are trying naturally anyway.
I can still feel niggling sensations in my ovaries, they started when i started the clomid on cd2, and now cd13 I'm still having them. Is this a good sign? bad? normal?

Thanks 
xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Thanks Nikkia - been using conceive+ for a while anyway so think will increase the BD before and after the IUI to see if it helps things. I'm going for my first monitoring appt tomorrow morning (bloods only) and hoping that things are progressing well. They've increased my dosage this month due to the last cycle taking so long but just praying that I don't over stimulate. I'm also feeling like crap today - think I'm coming down with something so really hope it doesn't affect things and I can still do the IUI ok. Would love to take some time off work but my employers are b******s and they'll fire me like a shot if I dare to use the "stress" word! 

Hays - I'm afraid I don't use Clomid so I can't help unfortunately. How much did you over stimulate by? I think I recall my clinic saying at the start of my process that I had to sign something to say we wouldn't BD if we overstimulated and had it cancelled because of the risk of multiples. Our chances are quite low though due to DH low numbers so think I'd be tempted to do it anyway!


----------



## Hays :)

I had 4 potentially 5 nearly matured follies on cd9. They said to refrain from BD, but we have decided after all this time we are going for it anyway.

x


----------



## decobent

Hays - I did 9 cycles of Chlomid and every time I had pains in my ovaries all the way through the cycle so I'm no help to you really. I had 3 months of over stimulating, had 6 follicles one cycle so they told us not to BD either but we did!! I always had a late AF as well. Sorry I can't be more help.

I am feeling ok today - have spent the day with my little sister in labour with her first baby and everytime she moaned about the pain I reminded her, nicely, how lucky she is!! Think she was glad when I came home!! Wish it was me but hey, I'll keep trying x

Guys, sorry to be thick but what is Conceive plus and should I be using it??

Nikkia, enjoy your time off, relax and I am really happy for you x

30poppy - good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Hays :)

decobent said:


> Hays - I did 9 cycles of Chlomid and every time I had pains in my ovaries all the way through the cycle so I'm no help to you really. I had 3 months of over stimulating, had 6 follicles one cycle so they told us not to BD either but we did!! I always had a late AF as well. Sorry I can't be more help.
> 
> I am feeling ok today - have spent the day with my little sister in labour with her first baby and everytime she moaned about the pain I reminded her, nicely, how lucky she is!! Think she was glad when I came home!! Wish it was me but hey, I'll keep trying x
> 
> Guys, sorry to be thick but what is Conceive plus and should I be using it??
> 
> Nikkia, enjoy your time off, relax and I am really happy for you x
> 
> 30poppy - good luck for tomorrow xx

Thanks hun, this is going to be a long month lol has your sister had her baby?? X


----------



## decobent

No, no baby yet but I'm sure he will be here by this time tomorrow, we know shes having a boy and can't wait to meet him x


----------



## 30Poppy

Congrats on your nephew deco. Your time will come i'm sure.

Conceive+ is a lubricant that's supposed to help carry sperm and be ph neutral so it helps keep them alive.


----------



## lady luck12

so hard Deco, mixed emotions, chin up 

I used concieve plus last cycle, did make a differance even the OH noticed it; going to use it again this cycle.

Think I'd buy the multiuse tube this time though, as the individual tubes has way too much in them, and I don't like waste lol

Got everything crossed for our BFP's ladies, what a fab Christmas pressie or way to end the year on a high  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hays :)

I use concieve plus too! especially when i'm taking Clomid, as it dries you up!

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## lady luck12

Morning ladies,
Taken my first lot of Norethisterone today, so the cycle has started, just 14 days for my baseline scan.
Got mixed feelings about this, really hope it's not cancelled this time. 
How's everyone else doing today ? xxxx


----------



## Hays :)

Whats Norethisterone hun? just a different drug to stimulate your follicles for ovulation?

I'm feeling impatient, dreaded 2 week wait now. Hate not knowing whats going on, and we are being abit risky this cycle. My IUI was cancelled due to over stimulating, but we have tried naturally anyway, with 5 follicles.
xx


----------



## lady luck12

Hays :) said:


> Whats Norethisterone hun? just a different drug to stimulate your follicles for ovulation?
> 
> I'm feeling impatient, dreaded 2 week wait now. Hate not knowing whats going on, and we are being abit risky this cycle. My IUI was cancelled due to over stimulating, but we have tried naturally anyway, with 5 follicles.
> xx


No, it stops AF turning up. I have to take it til next Friday, then should have AF within 4 days then on Gonal F injections to stimulate my follicles & scans to monitor me.

Keeping everything crossed for you, keep us posted & good luck xxx


----------



## 30Poppy

Are u on buserelin spray as well ladyluck? If so, sounds like you're on same protocol as me.

Had blood test today and all good apparently so first scan on fri


----------



## lady luck12

That's fantastic Poppy, I'm not on any spray, what's it do?? Only having scans no bloods xxx


----------



## lady luck12

Only me again Poppy. Just googled that spray & yes I'm on that as well but under a different name & it's an injection. So on day 3 I'll be taking 2 injections every night until my trigger shot.
You're way ahead of me 
Good luck xxx


----------



## 30Poppy

I've seen others who have the injection instead of the spray - in many ways I think I would've preferred having the injection as I have to do the spray 6 times a day - quite annoying - especially when I've already been doing it for 3 weeks. Still, if it means I get a baby at the end, then it'll be worth it. 

When do you go for your first scan?


----------



## lady luck12

Morning
I dont have my first scan until 27th so seems like forever atm. 
Hope all goes well tomorrow for your scan. 
The spray sounds intense, 6 times a day but like you said it will be worth it. Could you ask for it in injection form? I take mine same time as Gonal F.
Look forward to following your journey xxx


----------



## Hays :)

lady luck12 said:


> Hays :) said:
> 
> 
> Whats Norethisterone hun? just a different drug to stimulate your follicles for ovulation?
> 
> I'm feeling impatient, dreaded 2 week wait now. Hate not knowing whats going on, and we are being abit risky this cycle. My IUI was cancelled due to over stimulating, but we have tried naturally anyway, with 5 follicles.
> xx
> 
> 
> No, it stops AF turning up. I have to take it til next Friday, then should have AF within 4 days then on Gonal F injections to stimulate my follicles & scans to monitor me.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you, keep us posted & good luck xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, everything crossed for you too!!
xx


----------



## Hays :)

30Poppy said:


> Are u on buserelin spray as well ladyluck? If so, sounds like you're on same protocol as me.
> 
> Had blood test today and all good apparently so first scan on fri

Good luck for your scan friday hun xx


----------



## NIKKIA

30Poppy said:


> Are u on buserelin spray as well ladyluck? If so, sounds like you're on same protocol as me.
> 
> Had blood test today and all good apparently so first scan on fri

Good luck friday poppy keep us posted. xxx


----------



## 30Poppy

Hi
scan went fine, i have 3 follies coming along at 12,11 & 11. Back on mon for next scan. Fingers crossed they grow well over wkend but dont over stim! They said we can proceed with max of 3.


----------



## Hays :)

Great stuff Poppy, fingers crossed for next scan!!! Follies can grow 1-2mm a day I think, so should be nice by monday
x


----------



## 30Poppy

Thanks Hays. I'm really hoping they have grown to the right size by Monday and that the other follies (which all looked pretty tiny) stay quite small so that it stays at a max of 3! I had real trouble my first IUI as the dosage they put me on was pretty low and so it took about 19 days of injections before 1 follie finally grew to the right size - so I'm really hoping that they have got the dosage right this time and it doesn't go mental over the weekend! Would really hate to get it cancelled. 

How is your 2ww wait doing? When do you get to test? 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Hays :)

Yeh its not great having it cancelled, I cried when they told me, felt like a right idiot.

2ww is slow and boring lol I will prob start testing next tuesday.

x


----------



## lady luck12

30Poppy said:


> Hi
> scan went fine, i have 3 follies coming along at 12,11 & 11. Back on mon for next scan. Fingers crossed they grow well over wkend but dont over stim! They said we can proceed with max of 3.

That's fantastic Poppy, what cd are you today ? Can I also ask what dose of Gonal F are you on?
Only asking as I was on 37.5 last time & didnt seem to make much differance, be good to compare. 
Have a fab wkend  xx


----------



## 30Poppy

I think I would cry too Hays - when you've gone through weeks of drugs just trying to get to the point where you can try, to be told you can't after all, is hard to take. 

Hi Ladyluck - I'm on cd19 and my dose this time is alternating 75 one day, 100 the next. My first cycle, they put me on 37.5 one day and 75 the next (as they weren't sure how I would respond) and whilst I started off ok (I had reached 3 follies measuring about 9/10) they just seemed to stop growing so it was a case of scans every 2 days and increasing my dose bit by bit each time and then finally 1 follie took off so we were able to go ahead - but it was touch and go as to whether they would cancel. When is your first scan?


----------



## lady luck12

30Poppy said:


> I think I would cry too Hays - when you've gone through weeks of drugs just trying to get to the point where you can try, to be told you can't after all, is hard to take.
> 
> Hi Ladyluck - I'm on cd19 and my dose this time is alternating 75 one day, 100 the next. My first cycle, they put me on 37.5 one day and 75 the next (as they weren't sure how I would respond) and whilst I started off ok (I had reached 3 follies measuring about 9/10) they just seemed to stop growing so it was a case of scans every 2 days and increasing my dose bit by bit each time and then finally 1 follie took off so we were able to go ahead - but it was touch and go as to whether they would cancel. When is your first scan?

Keeping everything crossed for you. Havent got my scan until 27th, 11 more days, not like I'm counting lol. Seems like forever. Still on sick leave after my op as well, so time is going Sooooo long. Have a good wkend xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi
I'm not actually having IUI on NHS, we used our funding for an IVF cycle but we're staying with our clinic and paying for IUI.
Had the horrible news today that this cycle is canceled due to over responding, am gutted and praying with a different medication pattern the same thing doesn't happen next time.
Just got to wait for AF now so I can get started again.


----------



## lady luck12

Tinkerbell3 said:


> Hi
> I'm not actually having IUI on NHS, we used our funding for an IVF cycle but we're staying with our clinic and paying for IUI.
> Had the horrible news today that this cycle is canceled due to over responding, am gutted and praying with a different medication pattern the same thing doesn't happen next time.
> Just got to wait for AF now so I can get started again.

Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled, know only to well how that feels. 
Hope this cycle is a better one for you  xxx


----------



## lady luck12

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Poppy. Please let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## 30Poppy

hi everyone

scan went well today. follies have grown to 15 & 16 x2 so its a go for wed pm. trigger in an hour. really hoping 1 takes this time.

deco - good luck for your op.

how r things nikkia?

everyone else ok?


----------



## lady luck12

Fantastic Poppy, hope all goes well on Wednesday 

Good luck with testing tomorrow Hays x

How's everyone doing ???

I'm back on my painkillers but want to come off them before AF arrivals next week to get out of my system xxxx


----------



## Hays :)

Good luck Poppy :dust: :dust:

Hey Lady Luck, why you on painkillers hun? I've been testing for few days now lol oops! pretty pointless as all obvious BFN and I have no idea how many DPO I am
xx


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Hays,
Maybe its just too early 
Still in pain from my operation, stopped the meds as Ididnt want to be on them when we start cycle but got no choice now xxxx

How's everyone else doing today ?


----------



## Hays :)

:( hope you feel better soon.

xxx


----------



## decobent

Hi

30Poppy good luck for tomorrow - everything crossed.

I has the camera thing today, worst thing I have EVER had but all for the cause. They didn't find the polyps that they saw on scan last month so they assume they have just gone with last AF. They did a 'scrape' (sounds lovely!) to try and get me a full new lining and increase chances of IUI working so ready to go again in 2 weeks time when AF arrives. For now I am just nursing my pain and feeling sorry for myself!!

Good luck to everyone - lets hope we end up the BFP forum xxx


----------



## Hays :)

Hey Decobent, 

sorry your feeling rough, make sure your looked after and rest up!
Thats good that the polyps have gone, and fingers crossed that the scrap increases your chances of IUI working now.

Things can only get better
xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

lady luck12 said:


> Tinkerbell3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> I'm not actually having IUI on NHS, we used our funding for an IVF cycle but we're staying with our clinic and paying for IUI.
> Had the horrible news today that this cycle is canceled due to over responding, am gutted and praying with a different medication pattern the same thing doesn't happen next time.
> Just got to wait for AF now so I can get started again.
> 
> Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled, know only to well how that feels.
> Hope this cycle is a better one for you  xxxClick to expand...

It really is such a crappy feeling having a cycle cancelled isn't it? I just hope they don't get it wrong next time.
And to add salt to the wound I received the invoice yesterday, an invoice for treatment that didn't even go ahead grrr!

I'm wishing AF would arrive soon aswell, I just want to get started again.


----------



## 30Poppy

hi

iui now done. more painful than the last and unfortunately dh numbers were worse than last time so keeping everything crossed that one of the eggs takes. had pain in right ovary all day and hoping thats just normal and not the start of ohss. how did it start for u guys? what r the things to look out for?


----------



## NIKKIA

Yay poppy glad its all done. My ohss started about four days after i felt really bloated and then my left side started hurting, and i new something was wrong, scan confimed it. You need to look for pain/bloating short of breath pain in legs or chest any doulbt call the clinic.

Deco hope your feeling better.

and hi to all the others.

AFM well i go for a scan tomoro i will be six weeks I really hope they can see something. I still have huge ovaries which has caused me some pain but I'm doing ok. xxx


----------



## 30Poppy

thx nikkia. i will look out for those signs. feel ok today, am thinking it may have been O pain so fingers crossed it works. good luck for your scan x


----------



## lady luck12

Morning ladies, hows everyone doing ? 

Well, no more tablets for me so AF should be here in the next couple of days & we can finally get going  xx

Have a fab wkend


----------



## 30Poppy

hi ladyluck- glad your journey is about to start. good luck.

how is eveyone else? 

how did your scan go nikkia? 

i'm doing fine but quite crampy. think its these horrid pessaries!


----------



## lady luck12

30Poppy said:


> hi ladyluck- glad your journey is about to start. good luck.
> 
> how is eveyone else?
> 
> how did your scan go nikkia?
> 
> i'm doing fine but quite crampy. think its these horrid pessaries!

Hope it eases soon & it will be all worth it. 

Can't wait to get started xx


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello, good luck lady luck.

Poppy my scan went well thanks they saw a sac and yolk sac. Hope to hear heartbeat next friday, they seemed happy all was as it should be it made it seen more real. xx


----------



## lady luck12

Thanks Nikkia, glad to hear all is good your end, gives us all hope. Take things easy now 
 xx


----------



## 30Poppy

thats great news nikkia


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies, how's everyone doing today ? 
I've got my baseline scan tomorrow, can't wait to get started, although AF hasn't shown her face yet.

Have a nice evening xxxx


----------



## 30Poppy

hi ladyluck how did the scan go?


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Poppy,
All went well thanks, they've got to keep an eye on a blood vessal they found but all good. Can start my injections tomorrow evening  whay hey. Can't believe I'm getting excited about injecting myself lol.
How are you doing ?? xxxx


----------



## Hays :)

Great news nikkia :) ladyluck glad your ok & good luck with your injections xx


----------



## decobent

hi all

Hope you are all doing ok. Well AF is slowly arriving so I am back in the game tomorrow!! Will be starting my injections by the weekend and then pray it all goes well as this is our last attempt. Will write a special letter to santa clause as all being well our test day will fall two days after xmas! Feel sick and anxoius about trying again but hey. Will keep you up to date.

xxxx


----------



## 30Poppy

good luck deco, hope u get a bfp this time. will u move onto ivf or icsi if not?

i'm willing this next wk to go quickly but scared of the results. the nurse at the iui mentioned we may need to skip our last iui try if this doesnt work coz of drop in dh numbers but i'm scared to do that coz icsi will be our one and only hope. i may have to fight for the final iui if we arent successful again, though i'm praying that we are.

pessaries are really giving me horrible side effects this time so def not symptom spotting coz i know its false.


----------



## decobent

We will move onto IVF next but there is a minimum of 12 month wait so will be a bit gutted if have to go for that. Sorry to sound stupid but what is ICSI? 

Fingers crossed 30Poppy, for your BFP this month. If not then I agree you should fight for your last attempt. When do you test? xx


----------



## 30Poppy

not stupid at all! i didnt no what it was either. icsi is where they inject a sperm into the egg rather than putting sperm into a dish with the egg to let it do its thing naturally. icsi is supposed to be more successful for couples with low counts etc. 

i can test from wed.


----------



## decobent

that sounds good then if you can go for that.

My AF has arrived and OMG don't I know it, is very very wierd after having that lovely procedure last week so am hoping thats a good thing! The things we have to go through! 

First injection for me on Sunday then scan Thursday.

Good luck Wednesday 30Poppy - really hope it is a BFP for you xxx


----------



## NIKKIA

Good luck deco. Poppy when do you test?? xx


----------



## 30Poppy

thx deco.

i can test from wed nikkia. how r u? when is your next scan?


----------



## NIKKIA

Have everything crossed for you. Had scan today saw heartbeat and measure 6wk 6 days. I cryed it doesn't seem really it really doesn't. I still have a lot of cramping which is un comfy, occasional nausea and tender boobs, and bit tired. But on the whole I'm doing good. Hope your next. The last few days before testing were so hard i caved at 11dpiui thats when i saw a vv light bfp, but wasn't sure if it was false pos. xxx


----------



## 30Poppy

so pleased for u nikkia. did u have any symptoms before u got ur bfp? trying not to symptom spot as think it might be combi of trigger shot and progesterone pessaries causing them but praying its more than that.


----------



## NIKKIA

What symptom have you got? All i remember is about 11dpiui bit sicky feeling but thought that was anxiety. And just the bloating. I hope this is your time. Did you bd after iui? we did that night and next day and the following ha ha! xx


----------



## lady luck12

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is ok.
Any tips when injecting yourself. I've been injecting since Wednesday & my stomach is covered in bruises, so not sure I'm doing them right & still go to do them til Monday before I see the fertility nurse.
xxx


----------



## decobent

Hi lady luck - When injecting make sure you change spot everytime, needle in straight and try really hard not to press any further in when releasing the liquid (easier said then done!!). My DH is insulin dependent diabetic so I took all my advice from him and his experiences bless him. Where are you injecting?

Hope that helps xx

Nikkia - so pleased everything is good for you and fingers crossed now that you are next 30poppy xx


----------



## lady luck12

decobent said:


> Hi lady luck - When injecting make sure you change spot everytime, needle in straight and try really hard not to press any further in when releasing the liquid (easier said then done!!). My DH is insulin dependent diabetic so I took all my advice from him and his experiences bless him. Where are you injecting?
> 
> Hope that helps xx
> 
> Nikkia - so pleased everything is good for you and fingers crossed now that you are next 30poppy xx

Thanks hun, will try that tonight. I'm injecting in my stomach & been changing sides every night. Wasn't too bad last night.
Got another scan on Tuesday, so will see if its working.
Hows things with you ??
xx


----------



## decobent

I inject in my stomach too, I grab a bit and inject in there!! Would hate anyone to see me!! NOt had any bruising though so hopefully I'm doing something right!

I am ok, had first injection this morning and got first scan on Thursday morning, bit anxious but ok. When will your treatment be? Good luck with injection x


----------



## lady luck12

decobent said:


> I inject in my stomach too, I grab a bit and inject in there!! Would hate anyone to see me!! NOt had any bruising though so hopefully I'm doing something right!
> 
> I am ok, had first injection this morning and got first scan on Thursday morning, bit anxious but ok. When will your treatment be? Good luck with injection x

Injections went well tonight, scan again on Tuesday & hopefully IUI next Monday xxx
Good luck for Thursday x x x


----------



## 30Poppy

how did ur scan go ladyluck? 
good luck for thurs deco.

tom is my test day and so nervous and scared. trying to prepare for bad news but its so hard to not wish its positive this time. when is it best to test, first thing in am?


----------



## lady luck12

30Poppy said:


> how did ur scan go ladyluck?
> good luck for thurs deco.
> 
> tom is my test day and so nervous and scared. trying to prepare for bad news but its so hard to not wish its positive this time. when is it best to test, first thing in am?

First thing poppy & good luck, got everything crossed for you x x x

Getting ready to go to the hospital now, so will let you know later 

Hope everyone has a good day x x x


----------



## lady luck12

Evening ladies.
Had my cd8 scan today & not the news I was hoping for :-(
Got too many follicies,biggest one being 10mm, lining is 7mm
SO, they have reduced my doseage AGAIN, they are scanning me again Friday so will now more then. Feeling really deflated now & was so positive this morning.

Anyways, how's eveyone else doing ? Good I hope x x x


----------



## NIKKIA

Lady luck don't be upset my cycles never ran smooth but got there in the end.

Poppy i have everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## 30Poppy

thx everyone. i'm so scared to test tho, might chicken out tom!

keep ur chin up ladyluck. its not over yet, u could still get a try this cycle. the first one is always tough as they dont no how you'll respond.


----------



## decobent

30poppy, good luck for tomorrow - will cross everything in the morning for you, let us know xx

Ladyluck - try and stay positive (easier said than done) but all may be ok on Friday. xx


----------



## decobent

30poppy, did you test? How you get on? xx


----------



## NIKKIA

any news poppy? xx


----------



## 30Poppy

hi it all seems like a dream and too good to be true but i got a bfp this morning! i'm going to test again tom to be sure but its all very surreal and scary! first scan is 2 wks time.


----------



## lady luck12

Congratulations Poppy !!!!!
Fantastic news. Here's to a healthly and happy 9 months :happydance::happydance:

Normally, reply on my phone, just had to get the laptop on when I saw this to congratulate you in style xxxxx

:dance::headspin::yipee::yipee:


----------



## lady luck12

Hi poppy, can I ask you if you did anything differant this time round ?

I'm trying to limit my caffine intake, no alcohol and eating healthy.

How's everyone else doing ?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 30Poppy

thx ladyluck! did another test this am and still positive! 

i dont drink caffeine or alcohol and have been taking pre-conception vits. we also bd 2-3 days before iui, the eve of iui, next am and eve! we really went for it this time. lol

good luck to u and deco this month, lets turn this group into the bfp group! x


----------



## decobent

Congratulations Poppy thats is fantastic news, so pleased for you. 

I had first scan today and they could only see left side and one nice follicle there so far already 12mm so thats good.

Fingers crossed we are all talking pregnancy on here soon xxx


----------



## NIKKIA

o poppy that is amazin news. Congratulations to you both. What symptoms did you have? xxxx


----------



## 30Poppy

thx deco and nikkia.

the symptoms i had were sore breasts and cramping/twinges. felt like af was coming but apparently that's normal. i'm hoping the scan goes ok, not really sure what to expect tho.

good luck with ur next scan deco. keeping everything crossed for u.


----------



## lady luck12

Hi ladies,
Just to let you know IUI has been cancelled AGAIN :-(
Don't know how much more I can take. Lining was 4mm so was told no point carrying on.
To make it worse got to wait til end of January to start again.

Wish you all the best of luck x x x x


----------



## 30Poppy

really sorry to hear that ladyluck. i hope nxt time they can get ur dosage right so u can have the iui. try to stay positive. it WILL happen


----------



## NIKKIA

Lady luck mine was cancelled twice before i got my bfp i so know how you feel, stay positive your turn is coming. xx


----------



## lady luck12

NIKKIA said:


> Lady luck mine was cancelled twice before i got my bfp i so know how you feel, stay positive your turn is coming. xx

It really sucks. Thought after all my operations this would be be finally it :-(
Helps to know you've been through the same and come out smiling the other end.

Did you stick to Gonal F, coz they are thinking of changing my medication next time round x x x


----------



## decobent

so sorry ladyluck - fingers crossed they get it right for you next time. You guys all seem to be on the same medication - I am on Menopur injections and they seem to have been ok so far (might not be saying that after tomorrow)!

I have final scan tomorrow so am hoping and praying. When they scanned me on Thursday I got the one consultant who can never find my right ovary so instead of getting someone else to look like she normally does, she just said 'oh it will be ok!!' so i know that there is one follicle on my left that was 12mm on thurs and lining was 6.6mm so they were good but if I go tomorrow and they find 2 or more follicles on my right then mine will be cancelled too. Feeling very sick, especially as its our last chance.

Hope you pregnant ladies are doing well xx


----------



## 30Poppy

how did ur scan go deco?


----------



## decobent

Hi

Scan was ok, IUI going ahead on Thursday morning. I am a little bit disappointed though as only got one decent folicle measuring 17.5mm today, the others didn't grow after last weeks scan. But hey I have one and thats all it takes I suppose, just keep thinking I had three last time and that didn't work. So thursday morning it is, very nervous now. 

How many follicles did you guys have when you got your BFP's?

xx


----------



## NIKKIA

one is all you need deco. Don't forget lots of bd after. I'm def sure that helps the more the merrier. Keep us posted. xx


----------



## 30Poppy

good luck for thurs deco. i agree with nikkia, lots of bding! try to do it 2-3 days before so there is some to meet the egg just in case it releases slightly before the iui and as much as u can after. keeping everything crossed that third time is the charm for u x


----------



## lady luck12

Good luck for Thursday Deco x
How's everyone else doing ? 
x x x


----------



## decobent

All done today for me - really hurt this time so am suffering now but will take it all for the right end result!! Going to get to BDing tonight and tomorrow and hope for the best. Horrid 2WW now and the delightful pessaries!!

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## NIKKIA

Glad all went well deco. Fxd for you. xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Good luck deco. Really hoping this is the one x


----------



## 30Poppy

Hi how is everyone doing? 

I go for my first scan on tues and very nervous. Have been getting lots of cramping but hoping all is ok.

How r u doing nikkia? How far along are u? I'm 4 wks from iui date but have been reading that they calculate due date from 1st day of last period which seems strange when we know conception came 2 wks after. How have they done it for u?


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello, Doing good thanks, i have had cramps the whole way along poppy. For me they calculated the dates for the insemination day so i had insemination on the 26/10 two weeks later got my bfp so by then your 4 weeks get it? All very confusing. I'm now 9 weeks 2 days. I can't wait for 12 week scan we have told a few people already. I hope your scan goes ok. XXX


----------



## 30Poppy

I had the iui on 21 nov which was almost 4 wks ago so will they say i'm 6 wks then even tho technically its only 4? Sorry to sound dumb!


----------



## lady luck12

Hi ladies, just thought I pop on here to see how your all doing.
Good luck guys for your scans and all those still to test, keeping everything crossed for you x x x x

Going to contact the hospital tomorrow to see if they have another start date for next cycle as surprise surprise, nothing has come in the post.
Hoping it's third time lucky, to even get to IUI


----------



## NIKKIA

Hi Poppy how was your scan?

Lady luck any start date? 

Decon how the tww when is test date? xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Hi Nikkia

Scan wasn't great yesterday. They saw a sac but no yolk. The nurse thinks that they got me in too early and that is why she couldn't see anything. She thinks she saw a heartbeat but I'm not sure. I have to go back on Xmas Eve for another one to see if they can see anything but I'm really scared and anxious about what is going on.


----------



## NIKKIA

Poopy my first scan nothing then a sac then sac and yolk sac then heartbeat, i completly understand why your worrying but i think she's right its just to early.xxx


----------



## 30Poppy

Thx nikkia i hope thats the case. Is ur nxt scan the 12 wk one?


----------



## NIKKIA

Yep next scan is on the 4th and will be 12 weeks then.
Deco any news? xx


----------



## decobent

hi all - I am ok. A week into dreaded 2ww but doing ok thanks to xmas!! Test day in 27th Dec so fingers crossed.

You all ok? xx


----------



## NIKKIA

Poppy good luck tommoro. Deco I will keep everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Hi

Scan went really well this morning. Was a bit scary at first as it looked liked it had previously and was just a black sac so was really worried it was empty but then she found the yolk sak and eventually the heartbeat - little one was just hiding in the corner! She said that the sizes were all really good and that based on that, my risk of miscarriage is pretty low so to be confident that the pregnancy will go well. Very relieved! She even gave me a couple of photos of the scan to keep which I thought was really nice of her. I'm now discharged from the clinic's care so I have to contact my GP surgery so that they can refer me to the midwife.

Good luck on Thursday Deco - I really do hope it's worked for you this time.

Ladyluck - have you been given dates yet for your next try?

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## NIKKIA

yay poppy so glad it went well. Best xmas pressie ever. How many weeks are you? Happy christmas to you all. xx


----------



## 30Poppy

Thx nikkia. I'm 7 wks on wed.


----------



## 30Poppy

Deco have you tested?


----------



## decobent

no not yet, not until saturday but I have strong period pains today so am 99% sure it will be a BFN again - feel sick about it and really don't want IVF but hey I'll plod on.

Are you guys feeling ok?

xxx


----------



## 30Poppy

I'm really sorry to hear that Deco but its not over until its over and I'll keep my fingers crossed that its pregnancy cramps and not af x


----------



## Hays :)

Hey girls,hope you all had a lovely Christmas. Sorry haven't been on much, just found out my younger sister is pregnant so been trying to get my head around that. All fine now tho. Congrats poppy,that's lovely news!!!! :hugs: decobent hun I know how you feel, I'm doing my last iui atm, if it fails then its IVF xx


----------



## decobent

hi Hays

hope you feel ok about your sister - I have been through that this year, my sister is 10 years younger than me and she got pregnant 'by accident' is how she put it to me, she is still studying and living at home, I have really really struggled with it. My nephew arrived in November and I love him with all my heart but still feel a bit hard done to about it all, I wouldn't change him for the world but I do have moments that I wish would go away but I can't help it!! I am the eldest of three, my brother had his second baby this year as well so I cannot wait to throw this year away!! Especially if I get the result I think I am in for tomorrow morning.

I had a complete nervous breakdown about it all last night, its weird because I cannot explain to anyone how I feel, even my DH god bless him, he just has to deal with the fallout!! I wouldn't wish any of this on my worst enemy and I get sick of people patronising about it. If anyone else says to me 'oh it will happen for you one day' I think I might swing for them!!!

Anyway rant over, sorry ladies!! Lets hope next year is better for all of us xxxxx


----------



## Hays :)

Decobent you sound exactly how I feel atm. My sister is 3yrs younger and it was an accident, obviously I'm happy for her but at the same time its like someone just ripped my heart out. I had a breakdown last week when I found out, I cried a lot!!! I think the stress builds up then one day you crack. I'm right with ya hun, xx


----------



## decobent

Thats the only way I can explain it, it feels like you heart being ripped out. I settled down through her pregnancy but always felt out of place at my mums as both my sister and sister-in-law were pregnant, was horrible. I am very close to my sister so I was honest and told her exactly how I felt from day 1 and she seemed to understand. I was then really harsh and made her look at what I had to go through with injections, scans, procedures etc so she could understand a bit more and see how lucky she is. Sorry to tell you this but it hurts all over again when baby arrives. As I say I love him to bits, I spoil him and have him for my sister probably a lot more than I should do, it hurts that its not me though. I want the sleepless nights, dirty nappies and all the hard work that goes with them, I am ready now after 4 years of trying!! As horrible as it sounds (and it is horrid) but I do feel very hard done to some days, especially days like yesterday and today. Just can't wait to get this test done now tomorrow so I can move on!!

Sorry I'm a bit miserable today can you tell!!! xx

Bring on the new year now and lets see what that brings.

Will let you all know in the morning how I get on although I am pretty sure of what it will say xx


----------



## Hays :)

:hugs: after nearly 5yrs of ttc I know exactly what u mean. I feel like I'm left behind all the time :( hang in there hun xx


----------



## decobent

Well as expected I got my BFN this morning yet again, this one really hurt though! I am going to mope about today now and then pick myself up and get on with it tomorrow, next week is a whole new year. xx


----------



## Hays :)

Sorry hun :( like you say, next week is a new year -2013 is going to be a good year. Xx


----------



## NIKKIA

Deco I'm so sorry you got a BFN and are feeling so shit. Sending a big hug to you. Have you been offered fertility councilling? We went and i found it really good. xxx


----------



## NIKKIA

Also deco have you ever been offered ovarian drilling? This might be something to ask about while waiting for ivf? x


----------



## NIKKIA

Deco how are you? x


----------



## lady luck12

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:

Looks like we all need a huge hug.
Let's hope 2013 is the year it happens for us all :thumbup:

How's everyone doing?

I haven't been on here for a while, been in a bad place.
After another cycle cancelled, they now want me to wait to MARCH before starting a new one. Been having pain on my right side,so worried endro is coming back. Life can be so curel at times.

Onwards and upwards now ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## decobent

Hi

Ladyluck, ao sorry to hear you are having a bad time too, its so difficult isn't it, I do hope its not endro coming back xx

I am feeling ok, have been very very low and locked myself away from everyone for a few days because I just couldn't cope with last month failing and the time of year didn't help matters either, but then after eating my own weight in chocolate, realised if I carried on then wouldn't get IVF because of my weight!! Have thrown myself back into diet & exercise so concentrating on that now cause have put a stone back on so need that off by 24th January!!!!! Drastic measures me thinks!!! 

I have spoken to the hospital and they have offered us the counselling now so we are going for it asap, worth a shot as I now realise that I do not cope at all well with this!! Its only taken me 4 years to realise!!

Hope you are all ok and had a good new year xxxx


----------



## Hays :)

Hugs all round!! Sounds like we've all been feeling pretty Shit. I had my last iui last Wednesday,if this doesn't work its on to ivf. I had acupuncture this morning,she said she would treat me as if I am pregnant,so that was good. Xx


----------



## decobent

Hi

how is everyone doing?

Have you tested yet Hays?

xx


----------



## Hays :)

Af arrived early followed by horrendous pains again. Next is my laparoscopy booked for 6th Feb then Its onto IVF. How you doing hun?xx


----------



## decobent

so sorry to hear that - I completely sympathise xxxx

I am ok, going for counselling now through the hospital, got to be worth a try because I haven't coped very well after last one failed. I am back at hospital on thursday this week for my referral for IVF - dreading it if I am honest. I had to lose a lot of weight (3 and a half stone) to get any treatment on the NHS and I did it and got to target over 18 months ago now but a stone and a half creeped back on last year during my treatments and Christmas so am busting my ass to get that off again, have lost 8lb in two weeks so far so the weight is taking my focus now. I wouldn't mind if I was huge and unfit but I am far from it but I don't fit in their lovely 'BMI' figures!! So they may not refer me yet but I am not too worried about that, am going to focus on me and DH for a bit because last year was just so draining. 

Good luck on 6th Feb xx


----------



## Hays :)

:( its bloody tough isnt it! BMI figures are balls, well done on doing so well, 8lbs is brilliant in 2weeks - and good luck with your appointment. We should have the same IVF referral appointment at some point too. xx


----------



## decobent

Hi all

Well the wonderful 'NHS moving the goal posts' strikes again!!

Back at hospital today, had the whole IVF conversation, all going well and then they announce that not only do I have to have a BMI of under 30 that now DH has to as well!!!!!!!! He's not going to get pregnant is he??? Maybe I am missing something. My DH is a well built guy, not fat at all but his BMI is 33 so now the hospital won't refer us until he has lost a stone and a half!! Things just keep going from bad to worse for us, I could write a book!! So needless to say I am absolutely gutted today and have to wait yet again now and is completely out of my control. Once he loses the weight they will refer us and we will then have a minimum of another 12 months to wait from there - so fed up :sad1:

How is everyone doing? xxx


----------



## 30Poppy

Decobent - that is awful! I can't believe that is the stance they are taking, it's ridiculous! Surely there must be some discretion they can apply to cases like yours - after all, it's not like he is over by lots! Is there any way you can appeal?


----------



## NIKKIA

Deco thats awful the *******s! How can they be so mean what you both been through. What has your hubby said about it all? Big hug for you. xxx


----------



## decobent

Nothing we can do I'm afraid, its proper rubbish. The worst of it is that that is just for referral to the hospital, we then have to maintain it (which we will) for over a year until we start the IVF, why they can't just refer us now. We could put 5 stone on each in that year so it seems pointless to me but hey, I don't have the money and they know that!! 

My DH has been amazing, he went and enrolled us both in the local gym yesterday bless him. I am quite excited about it now to be honest because I always train at home on my own so will be good for us to do this together. I have 12lb to lose now and he has 21lb, gurantee he will lose that quicker than me, just not fair!

Will plod on!!! xx


----------



## Hays :)

WTF ?? i've never heard of that! conpletely unfair and uncalled for :( sorry hun xx


----------



## NIKKIA

Hello, How are you all? xx


----------



## bundlesofjoy

Hi decobent I can totally relate to what you are going through I had a bmi of 31 in 2011 and was told I could not be referred for ivf until i was below 30 finally got my bmi down last year nov and had drs appointment in jan to then be told that all my test previously done were out of date and had to e redone! Dh was not happy as previously SA was done at home and just dropped of at clinic which was 10 mins from home now he had to go to a clinic which was an hour away! I am currently still waiting for my appointment to come and it been a month it all seems to just drag on. Dr told me though that as soon as I am referred I would get an appointment with the ivf clinic within 4 months so it might not take a year
Hope the weightless is going well:thumbup:


----------

